# Концертный аккордеон "Москва" с готовым басом



## oleg45120 (12 Дек 2013)

На сайте Бариновского "Юпитера" наткнулся на аккордеон «Москва» с готовым басом. 
Смотрите в середине страницы http://www.bajan.ru/index_soubory/aktual.htm










Цена указана 98000 рублей.

Кто сталкивался с этим инструментом? Что за начинка? Какая правая механика?


----------

